# Car choices



## chuasam (Nov 20, 2017)

Who else is into cars?
I'm sorta putting aside all camera upgrades (and new watches) and looking to upgrade my car.

Deciding between a 2015 VW Golf TSi and a 2015 Mazda3


----------



## Destin (Nov 20, 2017)

chuasam said:


> Who else is into cars?
> I'm sorta putting aside all camera upgrades (and new watches) and looking to upgrade my car.
> 
> Deciding between a 2015 VW Golf TSi and a 2015 Mazda3



I'm sort of into cars but not enough to put aside spending on camera gear. I recently bought a '17 Mitsubishi outlander sport and set it all up for my active outdoor lifestyle with bike and kayak racks, power inverter, etc. I love it. 

Out of the cars you're talking about, I think the VW is a way cooler ride. I've always had a thing for VW vehicles but I've never owned one.. my cousin has a CC that I drove a few times and it was a great car.


----------



## chuasam (Nov 20, 2017)

The mazda3 is also phenomenally good. The CC is nice but a lot more money.


----------



## JonA_CT (Nov 20, 2017)

I have a 13 Mazda 3 hatch 5spd that I've already put 80000 miles on it. Oil changes and a set of tires are the only maintenance I've needed. I drove a Mazda 2 before this...60000...set of tires and oil changes.


----------



## Destin (Nov 20, 2017)

chuasam said:


> The mazda3 is also phenomenally good. The CC is nice but a lot more money.



Agreed. The Mazda is a nice ride as well.. I considered and test drove the 3 and the cx-3 when I was car shopping. Both drive much better than my Mitsubishi for sure and part of me wishes I would have gone with something more powerful and fun.


----------



## benhasajeep (Nov 20, 2017)

chuasam said:


> Who else is into cars?
> I'm sorta putting aside all camera upgrades (and new watches) and looking to upgrade my car.
> 
> Deciding between a 2015 VW Golf TSi and a 2015 Mazda3


My favorite new car is a Ram 3500 crew cab long bed.  Lots of trunk space for gear.


----------



## JonA_CT (Nov 20, 2017)

Destin said:


> chuasam said:
> 
> 
> > The mazda3 is also phenomenally good. The CC is nice but a lot more money.
> ...



Hard to give up the versatility, though. When it comes down to it...I'd rather drive my car in almost any situation. Until it's snowing, or we're camping somewhere in the mountains, or whatever where my wife's Subaru kicks my car's ass with its AWD and ground clearance.


----------



## chuasam (Nov 20, 2017)

JonA_CT said:


> Destin said:
> 
> 
> > chuasam said:
> ...



I want the ‘14 or newer. The first time I saw the 3rd Gen I knew I had to have it. I’m driving an 04 with 340,000km.  Needs rear brakes, thermostat, serpentine belt and rear struts fixed...basically regular work on an old car. So i figured...eh time to get that sorted....cheaper to get a newer car. I've had it for 7 years already. 

I had to have it when I saw the Protege5. I've always loved them.


----------



## limr (Nov 20, 2017)

chuasam said:


> Who else is into cars?
> I'm sorta putting aside all camera upgrades (and new watches) and looking to upgrade my car.
> 
> Deciding between a 2015 VW Golf TSi and a 2015 Mazda3



If you like to drive and want a car designed for someone who likes to drive - definitely the Mazda. I love my 2017 Mazda 3 hatch. It's solid with a very composed suspension and handling. 

The Golf is nice, but it's too much of a boy racer car.  I grew up with VWs and thought I would always prefer them, but I have to say that they are less enjoyable to drive than they used to be.


----------



## chuasam (Nov 20, 2017)

limr said:


> chuasam said:
> 
> 
> > Who else is into cars?
> ...



2017 too rich for my blood. I’m looking at a mid line 2.0L version....2014 or 2015


----------



## limr (Nov 20, 2017)

chuasam said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > chuasam said:
> ...



Not suggesting you get a 2017, just that you go with Mazda.


----------



## chuasam (Nov 22, 2017)

limr said:


> chuasam said:
> 
> 
> > limr said:
> ...



I don’t mind a civic either. 
Is your mazda3 the GT version?


----------



## limr (Nov 22, 2017)

chuasam said:


> I don’t mind a civic either.
> Is your mazda3 the GT version?



Nope, the GS, 6-speed. I didn't need or want the extra crap on the GT trim level.


----------



## limr (Nov 23, 2017)

limr said:


> chuasam said:
> 
> 
> > I don’t mind a civic either.
> ...



I lied. Didn't realize that GX, GS, and GT were Canadian labels for trim levels. Here, we call them Sport, Touring, and Grand Touring.

I thought GS referred to Sport, which is what I have, but it doesn't. I have the equivalent of the GX.


----------



## chuasam (Dec 19, 2017)

ahhh i have to wait till January to get the car..argh
Mazda3
though the less sensible part of me wants a VW GTI


----------



## Gary A. (Dec 19, 2017)

I've been giving some serious thought to a convertible.


----------



## snowbear (Dec 19, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> I've been giving some serious thought to a convertible.



Me, too — a Jeep Wrangler.


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## JonA_CT (Dec 19, 2017)

snowbear said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> > I've been giving some serious thought to a convertible.
> ...



When my car is paid off, I’m going to sell it and buy whatever wrangler I can afford with the proceeds haha.


----------



## Gary A. (Dec 19, 2017)

snowbear said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> > I've been giving some serious thought to a convertible.
> ...


I had a Cherokee ... don't need another Jeep.


----------



## JonA_CT (Dec 19, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> > Gary A. said:
> ...



I want mine again. I miss it, haha. Nostalgia is strong.


----------



## snowbear (Dec 19, 2017)

This will not be a daily driver, so I'm leaning towards a later model TJ, or LJ if I can find one.  If I decide I want a project, I'll try to pick up a YJ (I can hear @The wife! cheering)


----------



## Braineack (Dec 19, 2017)

I had a Miata for years, left the hard top on it.

I was looking at a cts-v...


----------



## Gary A. (Dec 19, 2017)

I’m ready for some PJ’s.


----------



## smoke665 (Dec 19, 2017)

My wife has wanted a Mini Cooper Countryman for a few years. Now that her car is in the trade cycle year might be time to try one.


----------



## Gary A. (Dec 19, 2017)

I heard that Mini Coopers have a very high repair rate.


----------



## limr (Dec 19, 2017)

chuasam said:


> ahhh i have to wait till January to get the car..argh
> Mazda3
> though the less sensible part of me wants a VW GTI



You have chosen...wisely


----------



## Braineack (Dec 20, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> My wife has wanted a Mini Cooper Countryman for a few years. Now that her car is in the trade cycle year might be time to try one.



I really dislike the interior of them, but I think the exterior looks nice.

My parents own one, and so does a good friend.


----------



## smoke665 (Dec 20, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> I heard that Mini Coopers have a very high repair rate.



I've seen a few reviews that indicate service problems, but not sure they are any worse than others in the sane category. We buy new with extended warranties so it's their baby while we have it. The downside is that the nearest dealer is 50 miles away, so service could be an issue.


----------



## chuasam (Dec 31, 2017)

Picking up my car Thursday. 
It’s a car Trump would love
I’m getting a Golf


----------



## chuasam (Jan 7, 2018)




----------



## crzyfotopeeple (Jan 7, 2018)

I have 2 GTI's. There is a reason why.


----------



## chuasam (Jan 8, 2018)

crzyfotopeeple said:


> I have 2 GTI's. There is a reason why.


they break down a lot?


----------



## crzyfotopeeple (Jan 13, 2018)

chuasam said:


> crzyfotopeeple said:
> 
> 
> > I have 2 GTI's. There is a reason why.
> ...



Urban legend. I have owned just about every car manufacturer under the sun. The vw is really no different. You do pay a little higher cost for service, however it is worth it to me.  Have to keep them maintained on the maintenance schedule and they are plenty reliable. To me it's not an "appliance" as I would classify other vehicles I have owned.  Best daily commuter car out there.


----------



## DarkShadow (Jan 15, 2018)

Got this being transferred from RI To CT and will have it in CT next week transfer fees waved. A 2012 Ford fusion SE  40 thousand +  miles  with One owner with a Clean car fax and a well maintained record this will be a second family car along with our 2013 VW Passat and other then the air bag Igniter recall,headlight assembly recall where they had to take
 the entire front bumper off its been a good car motor and drive train is very strong. However the ride quality of the fusion blows away the passat all day long


----------



## Mitica100 (Jan 19, 2018)

Gotta brag about my "old lady", a 2000 Nissan Xterra 4x4 SE, I put 247,000 miles on it without repairs outside the usual maintenance and wear and tear. She took me everywhere I wanted to go, off road too. Now I have a 2015 Xterra 4x4, which I also love. Planning to keep it another 200,000 miles.


----------



## Nintendoeats (Jan 19, 2018)

My girlfriend has a Mark VI GTI. Service is more expensive than non-german makes, but we are talking the same money as the occasional extra tank of gas. On the other hand, I thought my Mark IV GTI was a better overall car (obviously not as fast).


----------



## DarkShadow (Jan 20, 2018)

I had a Honda Accord back in the 90's put over 300,000 miles on her until I totaled it and still running to the bone yard.I changed the timing belt and water pump part of normal maintenance every 90,000 miles. I am Glad many later models went back to the use of timing chain for those that don't know if your engine has belt or chain its important to know this as with timing belts its a normal maintenance and crucial part for replacement at manufacture recommended mileage. I was a full time mechanic before I made a career change.


----------



## Braineack (Jan 20, 2018)

Non interference motors ftw. 

 I could do a belt change on my Miata in like 30min.


----------



## DarkShadow (Jan 20, 2018)

Exactly None Interference vs interference engines. My wifes friend picked up a used Saturn 300LS 100,000 miles all she could afford at the time but it was mint in and out and ran excellent  full leather really nice car but there was no record or any other signs or markings indicating  the timing belt may have been changed so I gave her some friendly advice to have it done asap but she shrugged me off and a month later it snapped and that was that for the Saturn engine was toast but I didn't say I told her so as she was crying on the phone to my wife. what little chance there was to ever having the car possibly run again she ruined by cranking the motor over and over and over and over.LOL


----------



## Cortian (Jan 20, 2018)

DarkShadow said:


> I had a Honda Accord back in the 90's put over 300,000 miles on her until I totaled it and still running to the bone yard.


I had an Accord LXi hatchback.  Rust got it.  Had it 17 years, I think.  Don't recall mileage.  Were it not for the rust I've have kept that car another 17 years.  Drivetrain and interior were flawless when I donated that car.

I loved that car like no other car I'd owned before or have since.

Didn't like the CR-V that replaced it nearly as well.  (Though it kicked-backside in snow and off-road.)  Rust got it, too.  As well as the 2007 4WD Chevy TrailBlazer that replaced it.  (I really liked the TrailBlazer.)

Recent search took me from considering a Porsche Cayenne (too expensive), through VW Touareg (uninteresting w/o TDI, which is scarce around here), Subaru Forester and Toyota 4Runner (neither of which "spoke to me"), and finally to a 2015 Jeep Grand Cherokee, with which I'm so far quite pleased.






This Jeep just might replace my Accord as best vehicle I've ever owned.  It'll all depend on how well it holds up.

Coincidentally, now that I think of it: It's nearly the same colour as was my Accord.


----------



## DarkShadow (Jan 20, 2018)

Nice Jeep.I had a 2000 Grand Cherokee 4.0  engine as reliable as the sun but everything else started to drain my wallet.rear Axles seals leaking so had them done at the local garage and the bearings are pressed so its not a simple task to replace the seals $ 720.00 dollars latter fixed.Then other little things started to go then the ignition switch was flaky I had to wiggle the key around to get the ignition to unlock to start but the last straw was the auto transmission started to bang shifting from one gear to another so sold it fast as I didn't want that  cost. I got to say though it was the best vehicle I ever had in the snow it just went through everything like it was a sunny dry day.


----------



## Braineack (Jan 20, 2018)

my current short list is: 

550i xdrive and CLS550 4matic. 

I was considering the XF SC, but there's too much I dislike about it. The ATS V6 is on the long list. I was sold on a Q50s Hybrid AWD but the lack of a trunk and/or fold down rear seats was a deal breaker.

is350 awd f-sport is too much $$$.

I current own a c350 coupe 4matic.  I'd buy my same car again in 4dr, but here's the stupid thing: I have a C350 4matic; so a 3.5L v6 sport model with AWD. In the sedan, if you want the 3.5L, you can only get it in the RWD Sport model. If you want 4matic, you can only get it in the 3.0L non-sport model. really annoys me.  Don't really like the e-class.


----------



## DarkShadow (Jan 20, 2018)

Hard to find the perfect car. I fell in love with a Buick then after putting the driver seat to fit me and i'm only 5' 8 could not sit my shortest son of 5'2 in the back seat with his knees crunched up into the drivers seat and its suppose to be a midsize family sedan that's just unacceptable its not a corvette. what are they thinking that people wont notice this stuff. I also hate when a car don't come with the color combinations you want mainly interior colors. Ok buying used clean cars maybe you cant get to picky but paying big bucks for a new car you should be able to get any combo you want IMO.


----------



## davidharmier60 (Jan 21, 2018)

I drive a somewhat ratty 1999 Chevy 2500 Crew Cab. But I've always liked cars.
Mazda 3 is a perennial favorite of drivers.
Back in the 80s I had a temp job driving cars from the dock to the make ready area. 
We drove Mitsubishi, BMW and other stuff.
BMW were very nice at that time. 
Mitsubishi were ok. 
The BMW 850I was freaking awesome. 
We moved Trabant too and they were terrible with a capital T.
We had a 1990 Jeep Cherokee. 
It was a pretty decent car but only used electric fan and when the fan quit the engine blew up. We currently have a 2001 Montero Sport. Not the nicest driving vehicle ever but pretty reliable. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## chuasam (Jan 21, 2018)




----------



## SamSW (Jan 21, 2018)

I've had many cars over the years, but need an SUV these days for a number of reasons.  One of course is some of the roads I have to take to do my photography.  This is one of the better ones I've been on!


----------



## DarkShadow (Feb 2, 2018)

Got my new to me baby registered this morning had to take an official shot with my galaxy S6. Love it to pieces. rides and handles beautifully. I do have to ditch the pathetic plastic license plate frame. I rather have the plate screwed directly then have that crap on and no I am not putting a Gold chain link on..


----------



## JonA_CT (Feb 2, 2018)

Congrats!

My little hatchback days are numbered. At 6’2”, my seat needs to be all the way back in order to use the clutch effectively. Shockingly, I helped create a long-legged 2 year old who only sort of fits in her car seat behind me. ( my son’s rear facing seat won’t fit at all)


----------



## DarkShadow (Feb 2, 2018)

I seen some compact cars with the seats all the way back with tons of leg room and mid to full size cars with none, go figure. When your a tall man or women with a family its something to not overlook IMO.I am only 5'8" but I always put the seat all the way back to check for leg room in the back.


----------

